# Headphones only work on left side



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I tried two sets of headphones and they both do the same thing. Weather I listen with real player or wmp I can only hear from the left side. The speakers work fine without the headphones. Any ideas?

Edit - just realized no sound coming from right speaker either. Is it a setting or speaker?


----------



## elle08 (Mar 10, 2008)

try to adjust the volume control, if the same thing still happens then I guess there's something wrong with the headset.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

ive had a much similar problem, it ended up being the sound card... what sort of sound card do you have? check through all the setting and volume, also check drivers, is the sound setup for headphones/speakers?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've gone through 3-4 headsets with this problem. I suspect the cheap sets have crummy connections and a solder joint goes bad.
My current set (SRS) cost $72.00 and hasn't failed in several months of use.
The Best Buy guy suggested I get the extended warranty that replaces failed hardware, which might have saved me some money.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

i very much doubt its the headphones but just in case test them where ever else you can eg a stereo or another computer, have you un and then re-installed drivers (and updated) and software (if any) that came with the hardware?


----------

